# Fayette County fees for tourneys at Horton and Macintosh.



## Mr. P (Jun 28, 2016)

I spoke with the Parks and Recreation office today and here are the rules for tourneys at Lake Horton and Lake Macintosh. They aren't posted on their website yet.

Resident: $200 per day with a $500 deposit.

If one member of the club is a Fayette county resident he/she may apply for the permit as a resident and all club members may fish. A $500 deposit is required. Deposit will be refunded if there are no issues after the tourney.

Non resident: $400 day. If there are no Fayette county residents in the club, you must pay the $400 fee. Same $500 deposit requirement.

There is no written advance notice requirement as of now but you should apply early enough for them to process the application, issue the permit and post the date so no other clubs can fish on those date(s). Under no circumstances will they issue a permit on the day of the tourney if you have a tourney scheduled now for your club.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jul 11, 2016)

From what I understand from one of the Rangers/Marshalls, the fine is going to be double the fee or the deposit.  He wasn't sure which.
Better make sure you have a valid permit.


----------



## matto113 (Jul 12, 2016)

What a joke..... Might as well make the lakes only open 9-5 while they're at it. They already don't let you get there at sunup and stay til sundown.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jul 12, 2016)

matto113 said:


> What a joke..... Might as well make the lakes only open 9-5 while they're at it. They already don't let you get there at sunup and stay til sundown.



Good Lord, don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jul 13, 2016)

They close at 8:30 in the summer, but nobody seems to pay any attention to that at Lake Mac.
I left the park last nite at 8:15 and I know there were 5 boats still out there plus Kayaks.
Has anyone noticed the new rowing club at Lake Mac?


----------



## Reminex (Jul 16, 2016)

Just when I was ready to start fishing again I am reminded why I stopped.


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Jul 17, 2016)

did they give a reason for these fees or is it just because they can do what they want..


----------



## Gary Mercer (Jul 17, 2016)

I think that they got a bunch of flak from the citizens of Fayette County on the way their resource was being used and abused.
There was a lot of complaints about no parking places available when some of the tournaments were going on.  They gave a Fayette County resident a ticket for not parking in a designated parking area, and he made photos to prove that all the places were taken by folks from outside the county for a tournament.  There was a weekend back in the Spring when the lakeside parking at Horton was full Saturday and Sunday with at least two out of town tournaments.
Also, there have been a number of dead fish photographs taken the day after a tournament on Lake Mac.
I suspect that all the lakes in Fayette County could be closed if there is a lot more complaints from the locals.
You know they closed BT Brown in Coweta County for the very same reason.  Now you have to be a county resident to get a season pass over there.
I have heard that the same thing is going on with some of the other counties around Atlanta.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just stay in your own county , Henry county want allow outside residents to fish so Fayette is doing what they need to do . Those lakes are not big enough for tournaments, especially in the warm months.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 27, 2016)

Also if I had anything to say about the lake laws they would be a catch and release only on bass , maybe a slot  limit after things are sorted out with the out of county fishermen.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Aug 1, 2016)

I was over at Lake Mac on Friday evening, and noticed that the Marshall was ticketing someone from Walton County for not paying the parking fee, AND for coming in late.
Guess they are getting serious.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Aug 6, 2016)

At 780 acres it is adequately sized to hold a jonboat tournament.  The typical turnout was usually 10-20 boats. I've fished some out there that only had 4 or 5 boats, basically just a group of friends enjoying the sport and fellowship. As far as fish population, both Horton and McIntosh have thriving populations of healthy bass.  The tournaments pose no threat to the population.  If they choose to continue the ban on tournaments, it is their right, but jonboat tournaments do not pose a problem on these or any other reservoirs.  Imagine if you would the outcry that would result if the Corp of Engineers shut down tournaments on all Corp lakes!


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 7, 2016)

Tournaments are fine by me just so everyone lives in Fayette county , we can't fish Henry county's reservoirs so let's keep it fair .


----------



## Gary Mercer (Aug 7, 2016)

We are not allowed to fish Coweta County anymore either.  
That was because the jonboat guys decided to hold a tournament on that little lake which has very limited parking. The rukus caused by that tournament, caused the groundskeeper to complain to the water company manager.  So he just closed it to ALL out of county fisherman, rather than deal with the issue.  So those of us who used to like to fish B T Brown, are excluded, thanks to the jonboat tournament.,
It isn't about the acres of water, Man, it is about the use of the whole facility. If you have 18 or 20 boats on Horton, how much parking is left for the rest of us?
Go somewhere else, please.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Aug 7, 2016)

LTZ25 said:


> Tournaments are fine by me just so everyone lives in Fayette county , we can't fish Henry county's reservoirs so let's keep it fair .


Sounds like you've got a beef with Henry Co, so maybe Henry Co residents should be banned:. What is the sense in banning nonresidents from fishing any lake, as long as they are willing to pay the fees and abide by the rules? You have a big boat in your avatar so I assume you fish big lakes.  I don't think there are any big lakes in Fayette Co., so do you not use your boat anywhere besides Horton and McIntosh or maybe Kedron? If you're proposing everyone stay in their own county then let it begin with you.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't fish on Horton , and I'm agreeing with the Henry county people for making it for thier residents only . But Horton is not the place to have 20 + boat tournament . Plus there are a lot of small boat guys that keep every bass they catch ( same thing happened at Henry reservoir) and I just don't like that practice . If I made the rules then you couldn't keep any bass over 18 inches in any lake in Georgia.


----------

